# The "official" Pics @ The Coin Wash Thread



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Running out of ideas for threads....just another way to have some fun. I know from now that some of you will not like this thread, I understand and respect everyone's opinion. This is just another way to think of creative new pic thread.......look at the "picture your bulbs" thread, that one took off and we all learned alot in re: to bulbs. For this thread, car can be dirty, washed, before/after, lights off/on...whatever goes, even if you have a homemade magical way to clean something such as exhaust tips...feel free to share.............I'll start it off:


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll play!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I'll play!


Lol....love it bro! Thanks for being the first to play!

Looks like that bay can fit a Semi!!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anytime dude! I like to whore my car out, so no biggie. 
I thought the same thing the first time I washed my car here.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahah...u and me both!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

I always tell people that I'm super jealous of them because all I ever see is the inside of the car.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I always tell people that I'm super jealous of them because all I ever see is the inside of the car.


Exactly why every time when I make a significant cosmetic upgrade i have my wife drive my car while I'm checking it out driving hers.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Exactly why every time when I make a significant cosmetic upgrade i have my wife drive my car while I'm checking it out driving hers.


LOL! I just walk around it a couple times, and smile like this


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Running out of ideas for threads....just another way to have some fun. I know from now that some of you will not like this thread, I understand and respect everyone's opinion. This is just another way to think of creative new pic thread.......look at the "picture your bulbs" thread, that one took off and we all learned alot in re: to bulbs. For this thread, car can be dirty, washed, before/after, lights off/on...whatever goes, even if you have a homemade magical way to clean something such as exhaust tips...feel free to share.............I'll start it off:


You did not molest your car with those brushes!!!!??


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The bristles at the coin wash i go to are super soft and I normally let the soap and water run through them using the spray gun before I use it.......anything beats the auto wash!


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

I always take my own wash mit rinse car apply thick layrr of foam wash it with soft mit 
Winner:thumbup:
Pics will follow


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

You guys are so lucky, there are no self wash bays anywhere near me. :banghead: I have to either go to a carwash( which I will never do) or wash it at home.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Definitely a winner...I've pulled that off a few times when no one was waiting on me to finish...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Grajjie said:


> You guys are so lucky, there are no self wash bays anywhere near me. :banghead: I have to either go to a carwash( which I will never do) or wash it at home.


That's crazy...ESP in the winter...with freezing temps the coin wash is easy and quick, no buckets to prep, hoses, etc...


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't go do coin wash....maybe i'll just drive there and take a pic, :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> I don't go do coin wash....maybe i'll just drive there and take a pic, :laugh:


Hahaha......I'm looking fwd to that


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

Grajjie said:


> You guys are so lucky, there are no self wash bays anywhere near me. :banghead: I have to either go to a carwash( which I will never do) or wash it at home.


There is good hand car wash in the city. All city guys go there search in trisate section. Forgot the name of it.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> The bristles at the coin wash i go to are super soft and I normally let the soap and water run through them using the spray gun before I use it.......anything beats the auto wash!


Your white CC is would be more forgiving with those bristles than with my black one. I scratched up the trunk of my MKV one time. There was a something abrasive caught in the brush despite me rinsing it out :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I did the same thing on my black jeep srt8...it was a chunk of ice stuck to the bristles...


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll bite


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks sinister!!! I like it!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

PandaCC said:


> i'll bite


That looks great


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Looks sinister!!! I like it!





RICO85 said:


> That looks great


thanks!  your cars look great as well!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

PandaCC said:


> i'll bite


:thumbup:


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

HEHE someone needs to start an official dry cleaners thread :what:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

BEFORE: 


DURING:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

During looks great!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> During looks great!


Thanks 👍


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Taken today in the frigid wind


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Turb02 said:


> Taken today in the frigid wind


that looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Being a detailing guy, I love these washes. Because those brushes F'up the paint ohhh so well. And I get a lot of business because of that.

I understand the need to go to these if you don't have the ability to wash at home. Never use the brushes at the wash, bring your own wash mits. The picture a few posts above has me doing this :banghead: because I can see the brush was used to soap the car. My only suggestion to keep the CC as pretty as possible, use a 2 bucket method to wash the car at these washes. Before I got my house I did this. Went early to try and not piss off people, but it really kept the paint in good shape. Also though you already know this well, you guys with real winters should make sure to hand wax the car and not rely on that spray on wax for protection. 

I just hate to see people cleaning their cars which means they care, but at the same time the paint is getting messed up.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

PandaCC said:


> that looks awesome! :thumbup:


👍 Thanks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> Taken today in the frigid wind


Looks like a wild black cat!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice pics, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Nice pics, everyone! :thumbup:


X2!!


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Looks like a wild black cat!


I thought so too.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> I thought so too.


You've really murdered that thing out!! Haven't seen one totally murdered out yet....where have you been this whole time..lol


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> You've really murdered that thing out!! Haven't seen one totally murdered out yet....where have you been this whole time..lol


She's not murdered, the chrome an aluminum are still bare around the side windows and down the flanks. Just cleaned up the front a bit...I'll still be tinting my rear lights though.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I look fwd to seeing some more pics!


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

S WORD said:


> Never use the brushes at the wash, bring your own wash mits.


+1

No matter how soft or clean the brushes feel, I remind myself they have probably been used countless times before to scrub the wheelwells of somebody's F-150. I always bring my own sheep skin mitt and buckets if I have to use these washes (although I do use the brushes for the wheels). I even avoid using their soap wash if possible since a lot of them are strong enough to strip your wax.

Haven't washed the car for months now... It's been raining since October and I can't seem to remember when was the last time I saw the sun...:facepalm:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> I always tell people that I'm super jealous of them because all I ever see is the inside of the car.


good one bro! and so true! 

P.S. Next time i go to the wash, I wll take a shot! Using dealership carwash (automatic n than hand in/out of the car).... Guys knw me so they do tremendous job most of the time...


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I knew I had a pic of it at the wash...didn't realize it was over a year ago lol. Makes me want to go wash my car


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I only use the vacuums there. 
Just an fyi....the company that I work for had contracts to clean those carwash bays out.....YUCK! The amount of dirt and sludge in the bottom of those tanks...

They recycle the water, so you are running all that nasty crud water onto your car. I would suggest if they have a fresh water rinse.....DO THAT AT THE END OF THE WASH!! I know some of you dont really have an option, just make sure you do a fresh water rinse.

Just my .02.

I will post a pic at the vacuum part....maybe the bay...but NO WASH FOR ME 

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I use the fresh water rinse for my whole washing cycle...not all bays have it though.

Personally I've become less picky over the years..with the advancement in the paint composition and sealers (from factory) as well as the years of corrosion warranty that the factory/dealer provides, I'm pretty comfy at the bays, but an automatic car wash...never!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I use the fresh water rinse for my whole washing cycle...not all bays have it though.
> 
> Personally I've become less picky over the years..with the advancement in the paint composition and sealers (from factory) as well as the years of corrosion warranty that the factory/dealer provides, I'm pretty comfy at the bays, but an automatic car wash...never!


HA as much as these washes make me cringe you have a point. Going to these washes are not going to turn your car into a mid 90s dodge neon with flaking paint. And hey at least you wash your car.

But I am a fan of extremely manicured paint, no swirls, no scratches, mirror like finish. These washes do not promote that. But if you don;t care, they are a good option for a quick cheap wash. 

If you were local I would love to show you my paint so that you can see what I am talking about, to each their own. Maybe if I have time tonight I will take a picture to add. :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy u agree, thanks!

I mean when u first get your car, you always say I will keep this forever....you load it up with all these upgrades, cosmetic and performance, you enjoy it, and most of the time you sell between 3-5 years...that's been my experience at least. My previous vehicle, jeep srt8 had a whipple charger and was pushing insane horse. Totally modified as well on the cosmetic side too. Sold after 4 years! I've had the CC for 9 months now with over 30 cosmetic upgrades, and I adore it, but most probably keep it like 5 years.

Point of my story, paint will hold up for 5 years without issues, even in my snowy state with all the salt on the roads. As long as u maintain it, I don't let the salt stay on it for more than two days in the winter....just a quick hose down and you're good. I have my own sponge and the nozzle on the water sprayer is more than 1mm away from the CC when spraying it , more like 2 feet... Everything else though on my CC I'm picky as hell about!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And pls add a pic.....swirls are not that bad on a white car!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Happy u agree, thanks!
> 
> I mean when u first get your car, you always say I will keep this forever....you load it up with all these upgrades, cosmetic and performance, you enjoy it, and most of the time you sell between 3-5 years...that's been my experience at least. My previous vehicle, jeep srt8 had a whipple charger and was pushing insane horse. Totally modified as well on the cosmetic side too. Sold after 4 years! I've had the CC for 9 months now with over 30 cosmetic upgrades, and I adore it, but most probably keep it like 5 years.
> 
> Point of my story, paint will hold up for 5 years without issues, even in my snowy state with all the salt on the roads. As long as u maintain it, I don't let the salt stay on it for more than two days in the winter....just a quick hose down and you're good. Everything else though on my CC I'm picky as hell about!


Thats the truth, sometimes I need to remember it is temporary that i own this ride. But we are here cuz we love to waste money on looks and speed so the next car will be the same ****. Also I think me being in socal and you dealing with weather has a big impact on the decision. I also detail cars as a side gig. And my car acts as advertisement. Hopefully tonight I can add something, I will admit, sometimes when my car is dusty I do use the spot free to give it a rinse off.

But I also like to use spray detailers. I think i own at least 15 different types of spray detailers. I like these because they can add wax, sealant, shine...Do you guys dry after these washes? If you physically dry off the car I suggest something like Meguiars Ultimate Qwik Wax. You spray the section of the car before you dry. 1 it makes drying 1000x times faster and easier, 2 it leaves a slight layer of protect, 3 it can help keep paint shiny and looking good. But again if you don;t care don;t waste the money. Or if you are in LA area anyone let me know and I can help you out and give tips on car care, if you care.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

God i miss Cali! Grew up in San Jose


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I do use that spray before i dry! But when it's 12 degrees out, the water dries itself by freezing almost immediately!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> God i miss Cali!


Cali to Mich, what were you thinking? Financial motivation?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

No, just the way things worked out..schooling / work. Can't complain though...life is good!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice S Word!


Sent from my iPhone 8 using an app from the future.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Turb02 said:


> Nice S Word!


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> I do use that spray before i dry! But when it's 12 degrees out, the water dries itself by freezing almost immediately!


It was like 45 degrees out last night when i went to the wash. I thought that was cold. 12 is another level.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

S WORD said:


> It was like 45 degrees out last night when i went to the wash. I thought that was cold. 12 is another level.


Don't mess with the Midwest, we'll stab you with frozen nipples.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

GeoVDub said:


> Don't mess with the Midwest, we'll stab you with frozen nipples.


HA:laugh:

Yeah in my house it was like 70 degrees last night, busted out a sweat shirt and sweat pants.
Im not built for that ****. I am German direct decent but was moved to CA for a reason.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got into some roadkill...thanks to a big ol Dodge infront of me... so I didnt have a choice, sprayed it all of...then hit it with some foam wax.

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looks like a white wet t-shirt contest ....such a hot car


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Still have to pay $2 to use the hose......hope this counts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

greek bandit said:


> Still have to pay $2 to use the hose......hope this counts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


It rocks


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Using the vacuum...





















This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Touchless Auto....I'm jealous! For Mi weather that perfect when it's freezing outside.....by the time we hose the car down and dry it in 15 degree temps, we can no longer feel our fingers!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Using the vacuum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rear shot is HOT!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

:thumbup: Thanks... trying to be creative...and keep this thread going.

This is my signature....


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here ya go. Just went to get the dust off.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

lipprandt35 said:


> Using the vacuum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just noticed.......in the rear pic i looks like someone tried going into the car wash with something that was a little too big


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

greek bandit said:


> just noticed.......in the rear pic i looks like someone tried going into the car wash with something that was a little too big


I actually saw that when it happened. There was a big a $$ U~Haul truck that ripped the awning. I saw the guy standing outside his truck, pointing and scratching his head...:screwy::banghead:

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

48 degrees in Michigan....it's a HEAT wave! Considering it was in the teens a couple days ago....off to the car wash!

In desperate need of one


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

Didn't know this thread existed. I guess this pic is in 2 threads now


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The more the merrier...like all of us I'm sure you don't mind seeing more and more pics of your car, even if its the same pic! Your car looks great, are those 18's cause if they are they look like 19s even. That drop make your rims look bigger


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

mine needs a bath, but it's below zero right now.:banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Below 0 wow...and i thought it was cold in Mi.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Keepin the thread alive!


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Re post but with better pics and waxed









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Loving the fire station theme!


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> The more the merrier...like all of us I'm sure you don't mind seeing more and more pics of your car, even if its the same pic! Your car looks great, are those 18's cause if they are they look like 19s even. That drop make your rims look bigger


19s. i'm actually rubbing when i turn to the right which is something i'm trying to remedy at the moment.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Gave the car a quick scrubbing last night. It was 45 outside and windy as all hell, but it needed to be done.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's the best way to do it in these temps!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Agreed! And the detail spray is a life saver when it comes to drying the car fast


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also agreed!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What I've done before in summer temps, I've washed, sprayed that detail spray (no drying) then jumped on the highway doing 70 for about 5 minutes...took the exit, and the car had a polished finish. And mind you, it was a black car!


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Great minds!!

What I usually do is spray the car with detail spray after I wash it and get on the freeway. After that I spray more detail spray on the car, and dry/buff the car. This gives an incredible shine. People I work with think that I spend hundreds of dollars getting my car washed, but when I tell them that I did it myself they always want me to wash their cars...no thank you!! Hahaha


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kind of off topic...but I found a great thing to clean the inside of your wheels. I found it at Home Depot for $7. It is a fan duster, but its made of microfiber. Works great for reaching in between the spokes. My BLQ's are a PITA to keep clean...not anymore..










This is my signature....


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Will have to pick up one of those for my BLQs. The Sonax wheel cleaner does a really good job. But it would be nice to clean the back side of the wheel face, and barrels.

Great find!!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

RICO85 said:


> Will have to pick up one of those for my BLQs. The Sonax wheel cleaner does a really good job. But it would be nice to clean the back side of the wheel face, and barrels.
> 
> Great find!!


Yup Sonax + spray wax will go a long way to keep those tedious BLQs clean.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks.. I almost sliced my finger off last weekend, trying to clean between those little openings. I went to 5 different places before I found it. The inner frame is flexible...just squeeze it down, and it fits fine. Load it up with soap, and scrub away. I cleaned all my wheels in about 15 minutes. Before, it would take me almost 1 hour.

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Great minds!!
> 
> What I usually do is spray the car with detail spray after I wash it and get on the freeway. After that I spray more detail spray on the car, and dry/buff the car. This gives an incredible shine. People I work with think that I spend hundreds of dollars getting my car washed, but when I tell them that I did it myself they always want me to wash their cars...no thank you!! Hahaha


Lol, my kinda wash!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Kind of off topic...but I found a great thing to clean the inside of your wheels. I found it at Home Depot for $7. It is a fan duster, but its made of microfiber. Works great for reaching in between the spokes. My BLQ's are a PITA to keep clean...not anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to HD tonight to get one. Also I painted my bolt caps to match the silver rims...well the paint is peeling off. The dealer said they make spray paint that "etches" into plastic. Anyone have experience with that? HD should sell it.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

RICO85 said:


> Will have to pick up one of those for my BLQs. The Sonax wheel cleaner does a really good job. But it would be nice to clean the back side of the wheel face, and barrels.
> 
> Great find!!


X2, Sonax works like magic! It also drains your pocket like magic


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

No pic of the car, but I figured this belonged in here. Got home to a box from Detailers Domain, and inside was this








It's a good thing too because I was down to my last bottle and a half

A quick pic of what I take with me every time I wash my car. My "detail kit"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's intense!


----------



## Passizle (Apr 1, 2008)

PandaCC said:


> i'll bite


 Thats a really good looking CC. Are your headlights tinted? They look like they have a black border or something in this picture. Could just be the way the light hit the capture.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Passizle said:


> Thats a really good looking CC. Are your headlights tinted? They look like they have a black border or something in this picture. Could just be the way the light hit the capture.


 Thank you. Yes they are tinted with lamin-x.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

PandaCC said:


> Thank you. Yes they are tinted with lamin-x.


 Was it pre-cut?! How is the instal/fitment?!


----------



## llo07brasil (Feb 20, 2012)

Lowering on kw v1's soon!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Was it pre-cut?! How is the instal/fitment?!


 Normally yes, pre-cut. Installation requires a lot of patience!


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*Not really a coin wash..*

Here in NYC we don't have coin wash places available, so I have to go to a hand carwash by the house.. They do a good job.. 





































I Love when it's ALL CLEANED UP..


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Was it pre-cut?! How is the instal/fitment?!


 Yes it's precut. Installation wasn't too bad only took me a few minutes per side. fitment was pretty spot on.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I painted my bolt caps to match the silver rims...well the paint is peeling off. The dealer said they make spray paint that "etches" into plastic. Anyone have experience with that? HD should sell it.


 If I am going to paint anything plastic, I use some de-greaser to get any contaminants off, and then I will usually give it a quick wetsand, or get some 000 steel wool. It will lightly scuff the plastic, just enough for the paint to stick better. 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I see, probably your procedure along with etching paint would be a great job. I have no experience with wet sanding, but that wool will work. Same if i use a 1000 grit?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

For plastic...I would use 220 grit wetpaper. Basically, just get the plastic wet, and sand away...

http://3mcollision.com/products/abrasives/wet-sanding/3m-wetordry-sheet-02043-p220a-grade.html

Link to paper. I usually get mine at a paint shop, Finishmaster usually has it.
Dont know if you have one in your area.


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's a shot I found on my phone from when I went to just get a quick wash.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

madeinkorea23 said:


> Here's a shot I found on my phone from when I went to just get a quick wash.


Can you upload a profile....wanna see those wheels better


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Can you upload a profile....wanna see those wheels better



Here's the best shot I have on my camera phone of a profile shot. Just had a photoshoot done 3 weeks ago and those should be completed soon so I'll make a thread when they are ready!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very sharp wheels!


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

how did you get your lights like that


----------



## nukid4202002 (May 7, 2012)

curious on what bulbs you are running on your drl's


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Very sharp wheels!


Thank you! 



nukid4202002 said:


> how did you get your lights like that


Are you referring to my car? I haven't done anything to my lights.


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

took mine to for a little midnight tlc


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet pano shot with the cc peeking from the side!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

very interesting shot!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sweet pano shot with the cc peeking from the side!






Stero1D said:


> very interesting shot!



Thanks i wanna get one where every slot has a vw in it


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That would make one sic photo....


----------



## MTJ061289 (Feb 12, 2012)

Was decent out yesterday, so I had to:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

tcracing said:


>


Wheels, suspension, and spacers???? Looks PERFECT!


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Wheels Audi Reps 20x 8.5 ET 35 no spacers. Koni coilovers. Can do lower front and back still.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely sick. Mind me asking what the reps plus rubber cost you? I would like to run that for summers


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hellooooo rLine Texas!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Hellooooo rLine Texas!


What's up


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Wasn't foamy anymore, but still fits in here I think :thumbup: Just rinsed off.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol foamy is not a requirement...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Those rims are something else!!! 
Can we see a profile shot?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Those rim are something else!!!
> Can we see a profile shot?


:thumbup: grainy cell phone pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow? Are those 20s? Sorry if I've already asked you before!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car looks stunning man!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, what did u use for blacking out the horizontal grill bars?


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Wow? Are those 20s? Sorry if I've already asked you before!!





KOWCC said:


> Car looks stunning man!





KOWCC said:


> Also, what did u use for blacking out the horizontal grill bars?


Thank you, much appreciated  Yea they are 20x9

I used plastidip on the grill, has held up near perfect through a northeast winter and all. I sprayed the entire grill except the pieces left chrome, to keep it as uniform finish as possible as the plastidip has a slightly different color/tone than the stock black grill color.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice work!! You know although I have a Gold Coast kit on mine, after dropping a CC and putting large rims, it really doesn't need a kit!

Yeah I plastidipped my Lower front bumper lip a year ago, and it's still perfect!


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

My first "self wash" in ages lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That grill is INSANE!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I start liking it as well, but still thinking to keep it or not


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

dgarcia211 said:


>


Best rims ever!


----------



## Brodieman90 (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally got the pic I wanted 

Sent from the cracked screen of my S3


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Washed all the yellow off. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ looks like a cc acid trip :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol!!!! It's definitely different! Was messing around with an iPhone photo edit app.


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


>


Now that's some tricolor foam


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

different prospective...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Now that's some tricolor foam


Lol, you're right, looks like I sprayed the whole bay and exterior of building with the wax option...

Nothing will ever compare to how incredible your car looked at last weeks show. I thought I knew what I was doing until I saw Shane's car. Best exterior detailing I've seen so far!! Can't wait to pass by you to get the "Renurbs Treatment " on my CC.....I mean I was seeing my cars reflection through his black B pillar as if I was looking directly at my car!!! I was shocked!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Piff CC said:


> different prospective...


Great idea!! Love it!


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

she was filthy but all clean now.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

S WORD said:


> I just hate to see people cleaning their cars which means they care, but at the same time the paint is getting messed up.


People are not perfectionists.. I personally am perfectly satisfied with a decent wash and do not care about swirls and other such minor imperfections.


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

Only had it since the beginning of May and I've been to 4 coin washes and 2 hand washes. Wish I had a garage to park it in.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great color and pic!!!!


----------



## SabatCC (May 1, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Great color and pic!!!!


 Thanks. Imo Candy White is the best color.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SabatCC said:


> Thanks. Imo Candy White is the best color.


Lol, that's why I chose it!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Drippin wet sexy


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

SabatCC said:


> Only had it since the beginning of May and I've been to 4 coin washes and 2 hand washes. Wish I had a garage to park it in.


Very nice!


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice grill /bumper work!!


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Nice grill /bumper work!!


Thanks

Samsung Galaxy


----------

